# Squeaking sound coming from subwoofer



## imc_bassline (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm running dual Alpine Bassline SVC 4 Ohm 10in (250RMS ea) subs in a sealed box with a Alpine MRV-M500 amp running 500 RMS x 1. One of the subs is producing a squeaky sound. 

The gain is set correctly. Bass booster is not set high. There is only LPF, gain, and bass boost. No sub-sonic filter. 4 gauge amp wire kit. 

I checked the impedance of the sub that is creating the noise and it's showing 4.3 Ohms so I know the sub isn't blown (hopefully).

Everything is brand new. Maybe less than a month old. Amp kit is by Sound Quest. Sealed box is pre-fab by Bassworx. Not specifically made for the Alpine Bassline subs but it cost a lot less than a custom made one. 
I haven't removed the sub that is causing the problem. I know my system isn't going to blow any doors or win any competition. I'm on a budget.

Any ideas? I have a clip of the subs and the noise that is creating the problem. I apologize for the bad clip but you'll hear the squeaking noise coming from the subs in the clip on Youtube. Click the link below. Thanks!

Alpine Bassline - YouTube


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I cant look at videos on this computer but is there a chance its just a box leak?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

REGULARCAB said:


> I cant look at videos on this computer but is there a chance its just a box leak?


i played the video and sounds like a leak is causing a plastic on plastic rubbing noise. The baffle is plastic ( acrylic ) and the speaker trim ring looks plastic.

i would add a thin foam gasket between both and re mount the sub.


----------



## 0nbagz (Oct 7, 2014)

Box leak. Add the foam gasket as mention above.


----------



## imc_bassline (Oct 11, 2014)

problem solved! it was a leak between the subwoofer and enclosure. one of the screws was stripped and loose causing the "squeaky sound"

i removed the sub. added additional foam tape which i had some left over from already applying foam tape from the first install. 

thanks to all of those who contributed. each reply & recommendation was dead on! glad it wasn't a blown sub or something worse. again, thanks to each member for adding their positive 2 cents!


----------



## Djohhan (Oct 10, 2014)

video could not be opened..


----------

